# Rate this chin implant ascension



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

this is what a true looksmax looks like


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 4, 2018)

10/10. From incel to chad


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> 10/10. From incel to chad


lifefuel


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks unatural but stil better


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Looks unatural but stil better


i think it looks unnatural because we saw the before after, people outside won't realise it


----------



## King (Nov 5, 2018)

Eyes changed too


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 5, 2018)

He is balding


----------



## mojopin (Nov 5, 2018)

Bro went from nice guy pushover to pump and dump gigacunt chad. ?


----------



## tallcel (Nov 5, 2018)

Did something happen to his eyes as well?


----------



## TakaRyo (Nov 5, 2018)

King said:


> Eyes changed too



How's the kayaking?


----------



## VST (Nov 5, 2018)

Sometimes I wish I was fat, so then I could get a massive confidence boost from losing weight.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Nov 5, 2018)

From deformed to approaching human status


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 5, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> From deformed to approaching human status


nah, he truly ascended into above average atleast.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Nov 5, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> nah, he truly ascended into above average atleast.




Yeah I know I’m just trying to make myself feel better


----------



## Soontm (Nov 5, 2018)

:glasses: :bean:


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 5, 2018)

King said:


> Eyes changed too


BBCtheory from lookism?


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 5, 2018)

Sidekick to Superhero tbh


----------



## Mandiblecel (Nov 5, 2018)

What kind of an implant was it specifically and who did the procedure? Was there anything else done besides the implant?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 5, 2018)

King said:


> Eyes changed too


It's over for this website jank


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 5, 2018)

King said:


> Eyes changed too


stfu nigger it's called squinting


----------



## SansDopamine (Nov 5, 2018)

Incredible.

Source?


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

SansDopamine said:


> Incredible.
> 
> Source?


realself, was randomly looking through chin implants


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 6, 2018)

It is impossible to have that large of a chin implant.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> It is impossible to have that large of a chin implant.


well he's the same guy so Idk what he did, he says he got an implant


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 6, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> well he's the same guy so Idk what he did, he says he got an implant



I don't think he is the same guy.
Extra large chin implant here
https://www.drlamperti.com/progallery/chin-augmentation-mentoplasty/mentoplasty-patient-12








The only way to improve the chin that much is with a jaw and chin implant that goes under and in front of the chin.


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I don't think he is the same guy.
> Extra large chin implant here
> https://www.drlamperti.com/progallery/chin-augmentation-mentoplasty/mentoplasty-patient-12
> 
> ...



i think its still the same guy in the op..look closely he is beard frauding too - his chin is still quite behind his lips


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Aug 1, 2019)

I don't think it's same guy. Also look at the browridge it isn't same


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 1, 2019)

God damn ya niggas like necroing year old threads.


----------



## shimada (Aug 1, 2019)

even did his eyebrows, what a faggot


----------



## Nobody96 (Aug 1, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> 10/10. From incel to chad


Thats no possible or bro xd


----------



## tongue (Aug 1, 2019)

Is that just an implant? Might be an implant + genio, looks like he got more than 10mm of advancement.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 1, 2019)

_Autists revive a year old thread_


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 1, 2019)

That's why I'm thinking about a small implant on top of my genio


----------

